# Any thoughts on Craftsman 315.275000 router



## HWK290 (Sep 2, 2019)

I would like to get another router for using my dovetail jig. Don't need anything fancy. Just something to hold the 2nd bit; I'm tired of changing bits.

I saw a Craftsman Pro 315.275000 for about $90. Anyone have any experience with this particular one? Is it any good, or should I look elsewhere? I need a router with a 1/2" collet.

Thanks!

I've included a picture for reference. This is not the actual router.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Reviews are pretty bad on this. A smattering of 4 and 5 star from newbies and "haven't used it yet, but..." buyers on Amazon. Lots of 1 and 2 star ratings and comments about it not being easy or accurate to set for bit height. I think you should consider another router. I would skip any Craftsman produce. They earned the twist on their name to Crapsman, through products like this one. One thing you can count on is that in 3-5 years, you won't be able to find a replacement collet.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I two Craftsman Pro routers. They have different collets and cannot be used except on the ones that came with it. Craftsman has been sold to Lowes and they are selling a lot of Craftsman products. Personally I would stick with another brand. I have several Porter Cable routers, a Large Frued and a very old Bosch. On my CNC router I have a Bosch 1617 EVS. The thing about buying a Porter Cable, Dewalt or other name brand you can always get parts. Since the Craftsman sale I do not know what the supply chain will be for parts for the Craftsman. But if you like it buy it just be aware you may be sorry later. One more thing about the Craftsmans I have the metal they made the plung and fixed base has got a creeping crud inside them. They are aluminum or alloy but they are getting a white corrosion inside. I have cleaned them and oiled the inside but the corrosion keeps coming back.


----------



## HWK290 (Sep 2, 2019)

DesertRatTom said:


> Reviews are pretty bad on this. A smattering of 4 and 5 star from newbies and "haven't used it yet, but..." buyers on Amazon. Lots of 1 and 2 star ratings and comments about it not being easy or accurate to set for bit height. I think you should consider another router. I would skip any Craftsman produce. They earned the twist on their name to Crapsman, through products like this one. One thing you can count on is that in 3-5 years, you won't be able to find a replacement collet.


I didn't see many reviews at all, which is why I posted. The few I saw on here complained about dust getting in the mechanism. Other than that, there wasn't much.

Yeah, C-Man aint what it used to be! I'm going to look elsewhere.


----------



## HWK290 (Sep 2, 2019)

My search continues.

I found this Dewalt DW610, but the cord is loose. I think I can fix it. Price is $65. A similar new one is about $150. Thoughts?

I may just have to bite the bullet and get a new one, but I've seen "newish" ones for sale on C, letgo and offerup, but the sellers either have junk or think they have gold and price them too high. One guy had a C-man router just like one I have for $110. You can get them new for $90!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I would be very leery of buying a used router...
look to reconditioned.. 
https://www.cpooutlets.com/reconditioned_bosch_corded_power-tools?caID=bosch-reconditioned


----------



## HWK290 (Sep 2, 2019)

Stick486 said:


> I would be very leery of buying a used router...
> look to reconditioned..
> https://www.cpooutlets.com/reconditioned_bosch_corded_power-tools?caID=bosch-reconditioned


I am too, but there seems to be lots of "newish" ones out there. I just need to convince the seller to come down on the price. I typically like to pay about half of the new price for anything used, no matter what condition it's in. The really used-looking ones I stay away from; no telling what they've been thru.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's a suggestion Jeff. Go online and check that model to see if collets and any electronic controls are available for it. If the answer to that is no then the router is worth about $10. You can start at ereplacementparts.com


----------



## HWK290 (Sep 2, 2019)

Ok, help me narrow it down:

All from CPO, reconditioned:

1. Dewalt DW616R 1.75HP $98
2. Bosch1617 EVS 2.25HP $110 takes two wrenches to change bits. Is this any more trouble than holding the collet lock with one hand and the wrench with the other? I keep hearing how great this router is.
3. PC 9690LRR 1.75HP $135 comes with a case, which I like. I can get a new one (no case) for $140. I've used this one before and thought it was fine.

Here's one from Home Depot that keeps catching my eye (maybe it's the electric green color!):
4 Ryobi R163GK 1.5HP $80 lower HP and lower price 85% of the HP for 81% of the price.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I have three Bosh routers, now; they've been trouble free since new. I can't speak for the other brands as I've never used them.
My goto one is the 1617EVS. I didn't buy the EVSPK kit originally so had to pay a premium to acquire the plunge base afterwards.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I prefer two wrenches as opposed to a lock slide or button and one wrench. With two wrenches you counter rotate them to each other. With one wrench you have to try and hold the slide or button engaged and at the same time counteract the torque you are applying with that wrench. I find that hard to do with some routers.

I have a Hitachi M12VC that is the same size as above and is really nice to use. It comes with a 5 yr warranty. Hitachi recently merged with Metabo which was one of the premium tool makers.

I really recommend you look at the combination kit that includes the plunge base. Eery where but here fixed bases are hard to find because you can do anything with a plunge that you can do with a fixed base but the opposite is not true. Some jobs can only be done well and safely using a plunge.


----------



## HWK290 (Sep 2, 2019)

*HWK290 I got the Bosch!*

I got the Bosch 1617 kit on CPO outlets. Every review I could find mentioned what a great machine this is so I figured I'd take everyone's advice and get one.

Now I need to find a base that works with the Porter Cable inserts. I think I'll get the Rockler one unless someone convinces me otherwise. This is the other one: https://www.ptreeusa.com/rtr_router_base_plate.htm


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> I got the Bosch 1617


Good move...

plan ''B'' on the bushings...
https://www.rockler.com/bosch-router-template-guide-adapter-ra1100
https://www.rockler.com/guide-bushing-router-plate
https://www.rockler.com/bosch-ra1129-quick-change-template-guide-adapter-kit

if you don't have the PC bushings..
https://www.amazon.com/bosch-router-bushings/s?k=bosch+router+bushings

don't forget to get yourself a centering cone...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Good move on the 1617 kit. I have three Bosches. Two 1617s, one of which was in my table for several years. When I shopped for my first router, I looked at the DeWalt, but did NOT like the height adjustment ring. It had come apart on the display model and looking at the insides, I was unimpressed by the engineering. It was nice and light weight though.


----------



## kokacak168 (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks you


----------



## The Q (Jan 2, 2020)

Read this whole thread and I must be lucky. I have had the Craftsman 275000 router and table since the late 90`s with no problems at all. Maybe I got a good one. Hope I didn`t just jinx myself. Anyways, this was a good read.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like threads like this one. Very useful suggestions based on direct experience.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got 5 Craftsman routers. Made by Ryobi If I recall right, and all 1/4". Got the first one when I first started routing, somewhere around '96 or so. Ran fine for several years, then a soldered wire connection broke from vibration (wire a tad too short so tight). Would work if I resoldered the connection, but haven't gotten around to that yet. So, bought another the same model and all. Still working fine. Then was given 3 by a friend, but no idea how old they are, but still working fine. They do the job I want/need, so not going to replace any until they all are dead. Figure if one dies for good, will just toss it, or keep for parts, rather than spend time looking for parts. I would buy another router, IF I needed one, but so far don't need anything different than what I use. This likely wouldn't do for most of you, but works for me.


----------

